# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Now this is a FROG ROOM!

## Kurt

Its in Spanish but who care its gorgeous and I am jealous!

YouTube - DENDROBATES FROGROOM por victor orejon[/URL]

----------


## Malduroque

Amazing! Victor Orejon, I envy you, except when tank maintenance needs to be performed.

----------


## Alex Shepack

That frog room was incredible.  I half expected to see a Histo hopping around in one of those cages.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

<drool>

----------


## Ebony

So cool. Kurt make one, go for it. Have only one bathroom if you have to or build on to your house. Make it happen.

----------


## Kurt

I would love too, but I don't own the house, so it's not going to happen.

----------


## Ebony

I have to wait till my two kids leave home then I'll have two spare rooms :Big Grin: .

----------

